# A Tomcat and a Warthog



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

While working on my Nautilus sub (see SciFi Modelling) I worked concurrently on 2 mostly OOTB aircraft. An 1/72 Academy A-10A and a Italeri 1/72 F-14A. I just added some detail to the cockpits of both.

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/A-10A_Warthog_3QL.JPG
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/A-10A_Warthog_Top.JPG
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/A-10A_Warthog_belly.JPG

www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/F-14A_Tomcat_3QL.JPG
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/F-14A_Tomcat_TopIn.JPG
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/F-14A_Tomcat_TopSpread.JPG
www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/F-14A_Tomcat_Belly.JPG


----------



## windswords (Apr 23, 2015)

Nice! Two of my favorite planes.


----------



## hwmccullough (Jul 15, 2010)

Good work on both. I have a hard enough time working on 1/48 models. You do much better on 1/72 than I do on 1//48.

SandMan


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Nice job on both!


----------

